
Why are these L.A. people sleeping in pods stacked on top of each other? - SQL2219
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-10-12/when-finding-affordable-housing-in-l-a-means-living-in-a-pod-or-a-bunk-bed
======
everybodyknows
>Group policing is essential to the communal model. PodShare and Eddy both
have on-site staff to help, but groups tend to enforce standards and keep
those who stray on track.

Really? It's that easy? What about noise, incivility, uncleanliness, odors,
substance abuse, petty theft, unwelcome nudity, and furtive sexual activity?
In short, all the nuisances most of us remember from dormitory days. What's
the process for booting and blackballing egregious offenders?

And why does this article seem not so much like journalism as it does a trade
association puff piece?

------
saltking112
To what extremes does the housing bubble need to go for the government to
realize that the historic QE rounds have done much to inflate both financial
asset and real asset values?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's the only cause, but it is none the
less a large contributing factor that is observed world over.

Housing price inflation has become one of the fasted growing tax on the middle
and lower class, are we seriously not going to do anything about this
absurdity?

------
hbcondo714
> PodShare pods generally cost $50 a night, $280 a week, $1,000 a month.

IMO, I would prefer to get a room with more space in someone's home / apt for
a similar price via Airbnb

The above is just my personal preference but the article itself goes in-depth
on this topic with multiple interviews and pics that demonstrate the various
people this concept can apply too, from millennials to displaced folks.

~~~
devoply
Seems like a rip-off. Not only do you get to live in sub-standard housing
you're making rent-seekers some serious profit margins for nothing. These
places should be $250/mo. and everyone should be able to afford them if they
need a place but don't have the cash.

------
Waterluvian
How does your romantic life do anything but wither if you can't practically
bring someone home?

~~~
foxyv
In Asia there are a lot of "Love Hotels" where you check in exclusively for a
place to have sex with a partner. (Provide your own partner usually) In the US
there are motels that also fill this role.

As Ian Malcolm would say "Life will not be contained. Life breaks free. It
expands to new territories, crashes through barriers, painfully, maybe even
dangerously." ;)

